# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Necesito semilla de ajo.

## Yose

Necesito semilla de ajo en el estado de México, requiero precios y gastos de envío.Temas similares: Necesito proveedores de granada Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo necesito  alquilar   terreno Necesito alquilar 5 has en Huaral Necesito terreno agricola en costa de la libertad !!!

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Tenemos Semilla de Ajo var. pata de perro pre-germinada, buena calidad y de germinación. Precio  S/. 20.00 nuevos soles el Kilogramo, sin considerar gastos de envio.
Cualquier consulta al  ryonsond@hotmail.com
podemos satisfacer su pedido.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

tenemos semilla de ajo var. pata de perro a S/. 20.00 nuevos soles el kilogramo. Precio no incluye gastos de envio. Buena calidad.
Consulta a ryonsond@hotmail.com

----------

